# Do I need some kind of insurance to sell t-shirts on my website?



## CA Clothing Co. (Apr 18, 2009)

I am 14 years old and thinking about selling t-shirts online on my own website and need some advice. Do I need insurance to sell t-shirts online on a website? What could really go wrong in this business? Is there a specific insurance to cover something like this? Do I really need this at all? Thank you for your time. 

Cameron Feldhaus


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

While insurance may not be required, you could be sued if someone is injured by your products. Most business would either buy a commercial package policy to insure their equipment and stock against damage and to provide liability against lawsuits or they try to have this coverage added to their (or your parents) homeowners policy.


----------



## marcelolopez (Jul 16, 2007)

I would worry about having all the states, local an federal papers in order, like state permits, federal tax Id, etc.
Or have you parents take care of that.
Regarding insurance... if you already got equipment, and want to protect them against any lose like fire, theft, etc, then contact your home insurance and ask them.
Other than that, I don't think there is much you need to worry about. BUT AS ALWAYS, THIS IS NOT A LEGAL ADVICE, IS JUST MY OPINION, IN ANY CASE CONSULT A LAWYER.


----------

